# Suggestions on Fly Line



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

As a beginner, getting the "best" line is a waste of money cause the learning process is pretty destructive to lines. What you need is the "right" line, one that loads the rod easily, you need to find someone at a shop who knows this rod and what's appropriate, then buy the cheapest one you can get.
JC


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jonrconner said:


> As a beginner, getting the "best" line is a waste of money cause the learning process is pretty destructive to lines. What you need is the "right" line, one that loads the rod easily, you need to find someone at a shop who knows this rod and what's appropriate, then buy the cheapest one you can get.
> JC


I don't think I would do that. Yes the learning process is hard on flylines but I wouldn't just get the cheapest junk flyline you can find since it will cause problems with your casting, especially when you start getting the feel of the rod.

hrparkg20, what area do you live?

That rod is an excellent starter rod that will give you plenty of growing room and will make a great backup rod down the road, one that you can load quickly and close for fly fishing the back country. I also am a big fan of that Redington Behemoth reel since it has a great drag, lightweight and basically built to be bulletproof as far as durability in the salt goes. 



I call the Behemoth the "pickup truck" of fly reels and by that, I mean "throw it in the back of the pickup truck or in the bottom of the jon boat and go fishing and forget about it, go catch some good fish and have fun and down worry about the reel cause it'll do it's job!" It's an excellent match for that rod. 

TFO carries a good all around basic fly line made for them by Cortland. It's a basic weight forward saltwater/bass bug fly line that has good front and back tapers that allow you to "feel" the line when casting and also allows you to throw some of those bigger snook, redfish and sea trout flies you will chase, as well as bass flies. It's very smooth and easy to cast. Plus it's durable.

For you, just starting out, I recommend that fly line in the *Hi-Vis Orange* in the 8wt. To begin with, it is extremely important for you to *see* what your flyline is doing and the Hi-Vis Orange makes that task easy. It's only $39.99 for the line which is about 1/2 what a high end line cost and believe me when I say it's a nice smooth casting line. I actually teach fly casting with that rod series and that fly line.










http://www.tforods.com/accessories/fly-lines.html#.VoA6FLYrI1I

So as you get the hang of things, they make the same thing in the Olive color and is exactly the same fly line only in a stealthier color for the darker greenish waters in the back country / mangrove / grass flats fly fishing that you will be fly fishing, as well as freshwater bass. Again, same price of $39.99, which is hard to beat.

Speaking of instructions, Lefty Krey has been around in this industry for a very long time and is a great fly casting instructor who endorses that rod and the company TFO. So he and Ed Jaworowski (another well know fly fisherman in the fly fishing world) has done an excellent, complete fly casting and fly fishing instructional video you can order thru TFO that will give you a jump start on the whole process.






It's ONLY $49 and worth every penny. This is the type of training which answers all those questions up front and helps you fully understand what needs to happen from the beginning, and forward to helping you fix problems as they arise. You can order it online or thru your local TFO fly shop dealer. If you order it online, you can get the "instant download" and start using it immediately. 

http://www.tforods.com/thecompletecast

Good luck and your welcome to PM me if you have any specific questions.

Ted Haas


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Good post above, and that's the type of line I was referring to, half the price of a premium line.
JC


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Backwater said:


> I don't think I would do that. Yes the learning process is hard on flylines but I wouldn't just get the cheapest junk flyline you can find since it will cause problems with your casting, especially when you start getting the feel of the rod.
> 
> hrparkg20, what area do you live?
> 
> ...


Great post as usual Ted. I was going to suggest the Rio Redfish line but I am not familiar with the TFO just the faster BVK. My nephew bought his first fly rod in September, an 8 wt BVK and put Rio Redfish line on the reel. He is already pretty good with it. But he is one of those lucky naturals. Another experienced caster and I tried the combo and we liked it. Very smooth. I think I mentioned in another post I put a reel of Rio Redfish on a(1982?) Sage Graphite II and that was not a good combo for the older slower Sage. Just experimenting. I still like fishing the Sage II but with standard taper fly lines.


----------



## Capt._A_J (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll send you some fine used fly lines for only the cost of shipping.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Capt._A_J said:


> I'll send you some fine used fly lines for only the cost of shipping.


Wow hrparkg20, you can't beat that deal! 

Hey Capt., just curious, what are they?


----------



## Capt._A_J (Mar 5, 2009)

Backwater said:


> Wow hrparkg20, you can't beat that deal!
> 
> Hey Capt., just curious, what are they?


Mostly RIO for they are tough and last a full season from guiding.


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

Great call on that DVD/Blue Ray - "The Complete Cast." Lefty and Ed went all-in on it, and it shows. Thorough and complete. You can also purchase chapters or download the entire DVD at Vimeo.
I've thrown those TFO lines at their warehouse, and they are favorable to beginners, as they seem to be about a half-weight heavy. Not familiar with that rod though I do like BVK and love Mangrove line (of rods).


----------



## hrparkg20 (Apr 7, 2015)

Wow, thank you guys so much for all the help! Capt. I'll send you a message and we can figure out the details from there if you still have the line.


----------



## pjordan (Jun 12, 2015)

I own that same fly rod. It is a great stick and you just have to keep in mind that the slower action of the rod means that you have to keep an eye on the actual grain weight of the line. Avoid the lines that are half a weight heavy. 

the signature won't have the ass to send it out properly. But if you stay true to the line weights you'll be very happy.

I suggest the Royal Wulff TT Floating, SA's Saltwater Mastery, or Rio's Small Mouth Taper. These three lines will help you get the most out of that rod.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I would go with Royal Wulff's Triangle Taper, standard length shooting head (not the short head).
I like the way Rio Outbound throws, but I haven't had too much luck with it lasting very long. It tends to break apart on me, for whatever reason, but I do fish quite a bit. I do like how SA's redfish line throws, I've had great experiences with it. For me, when it comes to durability nothing has outlasted a RW Triangle Taper, and I feel most comfortable throwing it. I learned how to cast using it on a old TFO Professional Series (before the II came out) 8wt about 8 or 9 years. And it is still my favorite line to date. 


With that said, I have a brand new Rio Bonefish line in an 8wt I would sell. Retails at $100, make me an offer if you're interested. It's sitting in a shelf brand new in the box.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

paint it black said:


> I would go with Royal Wulff's Triangle Taper, standard length shooting head (not the short head).
> I like the way Rio Outbound throws, but I haven't had too much luck with it lasting very long. It tends to break apart on me, for whatever reason, but I do fish quite a bit. I do like how SA's redfish line throws, I've had great experiences with it. For me, when it comes to durability nothing has outlasted a RW Triangle Taper, and I feel most comfortable throwing it. I learned how to cast using it on a old TFO Professional Series (before the II came out) 8wt about 8 or 9 years. And it is still my favorite line to date.
> 
> 
> With that said, I have a brand new Rio Bonefish line in an 8wt I would sell. Retails at $100, make me an offer if you're interested. It's sitting in a shelf brand new in the box.


I second opting out of the Triangle taper short. Loads quickly but I could never get any distance when needed with my Loomis. Switched to Airflo Tropical Bonefish/Reddish and have been very pleased with it. Can still load quick and make short cast or shoot it. You definitely want to get a good line in my opinion, if you cheap out and you don't get the distance, presentation and performance you are expecting you may end up dropping fly fishing or wasting the $ you spent on a cheaper line just to buy Rio, Royal or Airflo. Buy once, cry once. Good luck and let us know what you choose and progress reports.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

prinjm6 said:


> I second opting out of the Triangle taper short. Loads quickly but I could never get any distance when needed with my Loomis. Switched to Airflo Tropical Bonefish/Reddish and have been very pleased with it. Can still load quick and make short cast or shoot it. You definitely want to get a good line in my opinion, if you cheap out and you don't get the distance, presentation and performance you are expecting you may end up dropping fly fishing or wasting the $ you spent on a cheaper line just to buy Rio, Royal or Airflo. Buy once, cry once. Good luck and let us know what you choose and progress reports.


All good choices once he (the original poster) get's it all figured out. I'd give it at least a year of getting casting techniques down before he starts realizing the little nuance differences in good lines. At this point 5-10 more ft in distance will not make or break what he's trying to do, which is learn how to cast a decent loop.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

I think it can't be over emphasized how important it is to keep it simple, buy the standard weight forward TFO line that matches the rod, it's known to work. 
All these other line choices are confusing even to experienced casters, they are all over the place in grain weight, head length and profile, etc, you really have to know what you like and what works with your rod in order to pick one over the other.
JC


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

I second Backwater's advice on this one. I was having a hard time learning to feel the rod load a few years ago. Then I happened to borrow my buddy's TFO professional with what I believe was that same line (it was sold as a package deal) and it really started to click for me because it was matched for this purpose.


----------

